# Help! Implantation issues -need advice??!



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi there,  

Really need advice.  We've just had a failed ICSI / IVF. 2 x grade 2 embryos -day 3 transfer. 
Doc was annoyingly positive...which in turn made me sure it was going to work. The utter grief   
I have a healthy 4yr old which was conceived naturally and unfortunately lost my second little boy -unexplained stillbirth.  

I went to an open evening at Hammersmith which opened my eyes to so much more! 
Anyone know much about ;
1.Endometrium scratch 
2. ?embryo glue 
3. What blood tests should I be doing?? 

I'm quite annoyed with my Harley Street clinic as I feel we weren't really informed.  
Any advice or help would be great.  I did take progesterone x3 daily and aspirin 75 mgs daily.  Any suggestions on food to eat to aid implantation?? I'm starting acupuncture next week and want to get my body back to normal (whatever that is?!) before we embark on another soul destroying cycle  

Anyway, thanks for taking the time to read this.  Desperate for help.  Xxxxx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Babyzen
I know it's really hard but don't give up hope.  You've just had a failure and you need time to get over that but you will get over it and you will make plans for another cycle.  When you are able to think about the next cycle maybe do a bit of research on clinics.  This site is great for that.  Lots of ladies will loads of experiences.

In terms of things to consider next time, maybe ask for an implantation failure panel.  I think it's about 300 euro. I had it done and it showed I was severely deficient in vit d and had a problem with a PAI 1 enzyme.  Both are easy treated with vit d3 supp and metformin.

I've also had Chicago blood tests done. They're a bit dearer at 1000 euro but I found I had high natural killer cells and high cytokines.  NK cells were treated by intralipids and I'm on normal stuff like clexane and prednisolone.  In terms of the Cks they've been a bit more tricky. I had Humira but it didn't work and only just two months new research showed that omega 3 can help reduce ck levels.  I took it for two months, plus resveratrol, on advice of some girls on this site, and my ck levels have come down to normal level for first time in two years.  So fingers crossed for my next cycle I've now got all my ducks in a row.  Just need a little luck now too. 

I've had endo scratch which is supposed to help implantation.  On my next cycle I'm also having the embryo glue.  No experience of success with either but I'm throwing the kitchen sink at this next cycle.

The only other thing I'm doing is Neupogen which is fairly new and I only just about convinced my fertility doc to px it for me.

Aside from this I'm on usual high dose folic as well as vit B and zinc.

I know you might be angry at your clinic for not covering all these issues but the truth is a lot of clinics try standard ivf protocols once, and maybe twice, coz sadly for you and me, that's all a lot of other women need.  You might hit lucky too with your second cycle just by doing nothing different to what you did with cycle one.  But I totally understand your desire to cover all angles.  I'd be the same.

Good luck


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Baby zen
Sorry I forgot to say that I'm sorry about your stillborn baby.  I know the pain of that.  My daughter would have been three today had she come on her due date  
Also, most of my recent cycles have been day 5 transfers rather than day 3, something else to ask clinic about.
X


----------



## babyzen (Jun 10, 2013)

Hi DE43,  

Firstly, thank you so much for all the information and advice.  So much to learn -very interesting re ; all the blood tests. Crazy how all the deficiencies in vitamins can affect implantation.  I have a follow up appointment tomorrow so now feel more informed and have lot's to ask. Thank you!  

Secondly, just to let you know that I'm thinking about you and your little angel in heaven. She is with you every minute of your day. I guess both our little angels are helping us to be strong through this intensely difficult time. 

Would be nice to hear your news and progress.  Sending you positive energy and light. Xxxx


----------



## DE43 (Jun 12, 2012)

Thanks baby zen

I'll try to remember to update this thread with progress.   it will be good progress to tell u about.

I had endo scratch yesterday and it was fine coz I took a few painkillers beforehand.

Nothing more then for me til scan on 2 Sept and hopefully ET on 9th.

Good luck with your appointment tomorrow.  Let me know how it goes and what you decide to do.

Thanks for your kind words about my baby.  I think you are right.  That strength has to be coming from somewhere.



Take care
X


----------



## parva stella (Mar 26, 2011)

Hi Babyzen

I had a review with my doctor at the GCRM after repeated failures and he gave me a list of the things that can improve your chances. 

He was great and they are very honest regarding outcomes. I suggested going for tests to see what the problem was and actually said as there was no inherent problems physically he would suggest that the treatments for the most commonly suggested problems were in fact cheaper than the tests!

Anyway, to the point - he suggests the endo scratch as the most likely to get a positive result as it has some 'proven' results - statistically significant results. 

Laser assisted hatching is the 2nd on his list, for women 37+, frozen transfers and those with an unusually thick zona pellucida (you would need to google that)

Atosiban - relaxes the muscle of the womb and there is some evidence that an intravenous infusion before transfer improves chances

clexane - improves implantation in women iwth repeated implantation failure where there is a proven thrombophilia (clotting tendancy)

Intra uterine HCG infusion -one study has shown that suffusing the womb with HCG prior to transfer results in higher implantation rates

Prednisolone - suppresses the natural killer cell activity. Can be beneficial in women recurrent miscarriage if they have a proven high level of uNK cells. However, the data in on this is unclear

intralipid infusions - appears to be of most benefit to women with proven uNK, however evidence in support of their use is weak

The list is in the order my doctor would recommend them, and he stated that the list was in order of the evidence available to support their use.

I hope that helps...good luck on your journey

Baby dust


----------

